# easter egg poop



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

how do you convince a pet owner who has recently changed to a raw diet that this type of poop doesn't mean their dog is constipated and possible impacted and might need to get Xrays, etc etc ](*,)](*,)

when the switch was made a month ago the dog was getting cut up whole fryers, but mainly chicken necks, thighs drumsticks and drumsticks w/ bone and breast w/out bone 
- but has, on their own, added pumpkin to "help" the constipation (?)

they seem to feel huge fluffy green logs are the only type of dog poop that a healthy dog should be dumping out

previous food :THK
green fluffy huge poop amounts 3 times a day 
fed THK 50/50 with water 3 times a day in a soupy mixture

no weight loss, energy loss or any other visible signs and no straining or shaking when pooping

yes...they worry a lot about their 80 lb "baby"...no kids ... dog is the only baby in the family


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

What does "Easter egg poop" mean? Short firm rounded (ovoid) kinda-logs?

Not dry or powdery or whitish, right?

Is this their first dog ever? 

BTW, that is not a balanced diet, but you are probably just listing the majority of the ingredients, right?



I guess you convince them by pointing out that the dog is producing regular daily poops without straining and that they are not dry or chalky.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

The reality is you can't fix it any more than you can fix the parents with their first kid who boil the pacifier every time it gets spat out on the floor. I would simply say - it's your dog - you know him better than I do, I wouldn't be taking my dog to the vet though if X is happening. It is always the owners call to make no matter how silly it is. Just offer helpful advice if they're willing to take it. It'll save you a massive headache in the end.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

after reading my OP a few more times it looks like more of a rant than anything worth commenting on and kind of a dumb post
- sorry for that ....

- there is of course some more background details i didn't get into but i don't see much sense in doing that ...

- but Tx for the ones sent

- but if anyone has had to deal with DIAGNOSED and confirmed canine constipation or compaction, please pass on the gruesome details of what when, where, how, why etc  .... i have never heard of a case but there must be some that have occurred


----------



## Thomas H. Elliott (Aug 6, 2011)

Not a dumb post Rick....maybe shitty but not dumb....lol. People ask you your opinion as you are a experienced dog "person" and then a miracle occurs and they know better. Go spend hundreds to have a vet what you already told them. Maybe you should of charged for your opinion.....lol


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I love this forum ! :lol:

I had a gsd many moons ago that was crying when trying to take a dump, he had been eating bones. It was white and powdery and he was without a doubt, having quite a job. I think I didn't feed him quite so many bones after that.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

rick smith said:


> .... - but if anyone has had to deal with DIAGNOSED and confirmed canine constipation or compaction, please pass on the gruesome details of what when, where, how, why etc  .... i have never heard of a case but there must be some that have occurred


It's not rare. But producing regular formed poops with ease is not it.

But PM sent. 

If I see what I think is the beginning of constipation with a dog new to raw, I adjust the meat-to-bone ratio. I get that right before adding new ingredients to prevent any confusion what the GI system is reacting to. 

Got a photo?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

update :
the owner has been convinced poop is fine 
Tx for the advice to date 
also had her get more checks on the dog and here is the readout :
----------------------------------------------------
Diagnosis : 
Sterile pedal panniculitus as seen in German shepherd dogs (metatarsal fistulas of GSD), suspected papilloma component associated with multiple keratin cysts, superficial spreading pyoderma on the ventrum. (skin scrapings negative)

Therapy recommended : 
at time of evaluation, there appeared to be multiple dermatologic abnormalities that may be unrelated except for perhaps a genetic predisposition. I find that pedal panniculitus tends to be a recurrent idiopathic condition in German Shepherds and can often be controlled with immune modulation therapy. We will utilize steroids for initial control as immune modulation can be slower but is safe. I have recommended utilizing Baytril as it has immune mediating properties as well as the potential to resolve the inguinal pyoderma. Future plans may include the use of Aldara cream or Alpha Interferon to controll the suspected papillomas associated with the keratin cysts.

gsd is now on Baytril 68mg 2 1/2BID for THREE months.

This dog was kibble fed, never bathed and was a more than normal body and butt licker (cysts around anus removed there by laser and anal sacs emptied by vet), and frequently out in the rain (Seattle WA area rural house)...paws would be wiped dry and that's about it, but paws would bleed and owner felt dog may have gotten something stuck or ingrown fur problem so had it checked

My Q's : since all this is drug related treatment, have any of you experienced this set of symptoms and found any life style or diet changes that would benefit the dog ? none given by the diplomate who wrote it and did not feel grooming/bathing habits were a related issue here, nor was the diet, and recommended no additional supplements.

dog has recently been switched to raw and doing fine with primarily the chicken it has been started on (cut up whole fryers) and some mackeral (sp?) . i want to know what type of supplements might be beneficial to add to this type dog since this advice will not be forthcoming from the vet side
- fwiw, i have since gotten the owner to get a grooming heavy duty blower to dry daily and blow out whole coat while finger combing since the cysts make it hard to brush deeply without breaking them and causing more problems...vet has no interest in modifying any grooming issues and is not concerned with loose fur, wet fur, etc

i won't argue about the genetic predisposition part, just want to get it the best grooming and diet possible to see if it will help cause imo it sure won't hurt


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

forgot to mention dog comes from Czech/Polish/West German bloodlines and is blk sable ... don't know if that would have anything to do with the genetic side of the problems ?


----------

